# Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?



## SitdownSyndrome (7. April 2020)

*Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Hey Leute,

ich brauche mal ein paar WaKü-Enthusiasten die mir hoffentlich auf die Sprünge helfen können.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein System heißer läuft als es sollte.
Bei der zu Kühlenden Hardware handelt es sich um folgende Komponenten, die in einem be Quiet! Silent Base 801 verbaut sind:

- MSI MEG Z390 Godlike
- i9-9900K
- MSI RTX 2080 Ti Seahawk EK X

Angefangen hat meine Wasserkühlung einmal als Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 3x140mm - Komplettset.
Übrig ist davon eigentlich nur noch die Pumpe und der 420er Radi. Mittlerweile bin ich auf Hardtubes umgestiegen, der CPU-Kühler ist einem Bitspower Z390 Godlike Monoblock gewichen, ein weiterer 280er Radi kam dazu und bei den Lüftern handelt es sich um Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm (kein high speed, also max. 1000rpm).
Der 420er Radiator sitzt in der Front des Gehäuses mit Lüftern die Frischluft von außen ziehen. Der andere Radi sitzt in der Decke mit Lüftern die momentan die Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern, genau so wie der einsame Hecklüfter.
Die Reihenfolge des Kühlkreislaufs ist: 420er Radi, Pumpe mit AGB, 280er Radi, CPU Monoblock, Grafikkarte und von da wieder in den 420er Radi.

Eigentlich war ich mit den Temperaturen bisher zufrieden, aber in letzter Zeit scheinen sie höher zu sein als sonst, besonders die der CPU. Im idle sind es bei der CPU 35-38 °C.
Neuerdings wird es bei Spielen recht "warm", sei es Rocket League oder RDR2. Warm in dem Sinne, dass die CPU bis zu 65 °C erreicht, was im Prinzip natürlich kein Problem ist, dennoch kommt es mir bei 20-30% Prozessorauslastung zu warm vor.

Also hab ich letztes Wochenende beschlossen endlich einen Temperatursensor für das Wasser zu verbauen, dieser sitzt jetzt am Eingang vom 420er Radi, also direkt nach den Wärmequellen CPU und GPU.
Diese Gelegenheit hab ich natürlich auch direkt zur Wartung des gesamten Systems genutzt, also Radiatoren gesäubert, Rohre geprüft und Kühllamellen von etwaigem Dreck befreit, wobei mir nichts besonderes aufgefallen ist. Auch die WLP (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) habe ich natürlich getauscht.

Mit dem neuen Wassersensor ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Wassertemperatur auf bis zu 47 °C ansteigt. Wie ich bereits vermutet habe wird wohl also meine Kühlflüssigkeit zu warm, (Alphacool Eiswasser Red).
Wohlgemerkt wird es nur so heiß, wenn sowohl CPU, als auch GPU Last ausgesetzt sind. Mit dem torture test von Prime 95 erreiche ich maximal 58 °C bei der CPU.


Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Habt ihr Ideen was ich machen kann, damit meine Wassertemperatur sinkt?

Mir ist bewusst, dass ich damals evtl. die falschen Lüfter gewählt habe, meint ihr mit anderen Lüftern könnte ich das Problem beseitigen? Wenn ja, zu welchen würdet ihr mir raten?
Ich überlege zwischen den Silent Wings 3 PWM High Speed 140mm oder den Noctua NF-A14.
Platz für weitere Radiatoren habe ich leider keinen mehr.
Auch habe ich die Lüfter des Radis im Deckel auch schon einmal gedreht, so dass sie auch frische Luft in das Gehäuse ziehen, aber auch das hat nicht viel geändert.

Da es sich hier um meine erste Custom WaKü handelt, kann es gut sein, dass ich etwas Offensichtliches vielleicht doch übersehen habe.

Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen wohl nicht Problematisch, sie kommen mir nur für ein wassergekühltes System zu hoch vor.
Die Pumpe VPP755 von Alphacool ist laut Datenblatt bis 65 °C ausgelegt.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!
Falls ich irgendwelche Infos vergessen habe anzugeben, trage ich das natürlich nach.


----------



## claster17 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Mein Grundsatz bei WaKü: Kein bequiet. Weder Lüfter noch Gehäuse sind dafür geeignet.

Nimm mal die Front des Gehäuses ab und beobachte die Temperatur.
Ich würde nur Lüftern nehmen, die dicht mit dem Radiator abschließen, damit die Luft nicht am Radi vorbeiströmt.


----------



## Research (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*



> Optionale Radiator-Installation
> Vorne (mm)120 / 140 / 240 / 280 / 360/ 420Deckel (mm)120 / 240 / 360Boden (mm)-Rückseite (mm)120 / 140



Was kannst du noch verbauen?

BQ ist leider suboptimal was Gehäusekühlung angeht (WaKü).


----------



## DARPA (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Jap, da kommt zu wenig Luft an die Radis


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Habe selbst die Noctua NF-A14 an meinem 420er Radiator verbaut und die fördern einiges an Luft und vorallem können sie auch ein guten Druck zwischen Lüfter und Radiator aufbauen. Denn mit anderen Lüfter kann es passieren das die Luft durch den Lüfter zurück kommt.

Das wird bestimmt was bringen und wenn es dann immer noch nicht genug ist solltest du dir mal über ein externen Radiator Gedanken machen.


----------



## v3nom (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Alternativ die Arctic P14 PWM PST nehmen. Gut und günstig. Gibts bei Amazon im 5er Pack.


----------



## blautemple (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Die Lüfter sind das kleinste Problem, so schlecht performen die gar nicht auf Radiatoren: PC-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker - ComputerBase
Das größte Problem ist der nicht vorhandene Airflow.


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten bisher!

Wie claster17 vorgeschlagen hat werde ich heute nach der Arbeit mal testen was die Temps sagen, wenn ich die Front offen lasse.


Da IICARUS mich auf den rückläufigen Luftstrom aufmerksam gemacht hat, habe ich einfach mal ganz stumpf meine Hand vor und hinter den Radiator gehalten und siehe da: es scheint als würde mehr Luft wieder vom Radi zurück gestoßen werden als tatsächlich durchkommt!
Hinter dem Radi ist der Luftstrom kaum wahrnehmbar. Offensichtlich sind die SW3 keine gute Wahl für einen 45mm dicken 420er... Eigentlich hätte mir das ja auch vorher auffallen können 

Bei externem Radiator denke ich sofort an einen Mora. Gibt's sonst noch gute Alternativen?


Vielen Dank auch an v3nom für die Idee mit den Arctic Lüftern. Bei dem Preis lasse ich es mir nicht nehmen sie mal zu testen und habe gleich so ein 5er Pack bestellt.
Ich würde dann also die fünf Lüfter der Radis wechseln und als Hecklüfter den einsamen SW3 verbaut lassen. Oder meint ihr diesen sollte ich auch gegen etwas potenteres wechseln für besseren Airflow?

Was meint ihr zudem ist die bessere Laufrichtung der Lüfter? Am Front-Radi ziehen alle Frischluft von Außen ins Gehäuse, die Lüfter auf dem Radi in der Decke blasen momentan warme Luft nach Außen.
Ich hab auch schon getestet wie es ist, wenn sie auch Frischluft anziehen, mit den SW3 scheint es da allerdings keinen Unterschied zu machen. Der Deckel-Radi ist auch nur 30mm dick.
Theoretisch müsste ich doch mit Frischluft über die Radis ins Gehäuse die beste Kühlleistung erzielen, richtig? Allerdings befördert dann nur der Hecklüfter warme Luft nach außen.

Ich werde eure Vorschläge erstmal testen und dann berichten wie es damit läuft.
Laut Amazon sollen die Lüfter am Samstag wohl ankommen, ob das über Ostern so funktioniert bezweifle ich allerdings. Auf jeden Fall berichte ich sobald ich es testen konnte.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Oben macht es halt nicht viel aus, nur Raumtemperatur ist in der Regel halt besser.

Aber auf die paar Grad kommt es oft auch nicht mit an. In meinem Fall habe ich sie oben und vorne rein blasend  verbaut und dadurch erzeuge ich auch einen Überdruck und kein Unterdruck. Dadurch bekomme ich auch sehr wenig Staub rein, da Unterdruck auch über alle Ritzen ungefiltert Luft mit Staub ansaugen wird.

Sobald du einen externen Radiator mit dran hast  macht der obere Radiator ehe nicht mehr viel aus und so kannst denn verbauen wie es dir lieber ist. Bei extern denke ich auch an einem Mora.


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Ich würd die vorhandenen Radis einfach extern aufbauen.
Da muss man ja nicht unbedingt was neues kaufen.


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (11. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Also, als kleines Zwischenupdate kann ich bisher erstmal sagen, dass es deutlich geholfen hat das Frontpanel ab zu lassen. Bisher ist die Wassertemperatur nicht auf über 35°C gestiegen.
Die Luftschlitze an der Front scheinen also keinesfalls für genug Frischluft zu sorgen, wenn die Front geschlossen ist.

Heute kommen wohl die Lüfter an, dann werde ich testen wie es sich mit ihnen und geschlossener Front verhält und werde später berichten.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Die Front macht viel aus, denn ich komme ohne den Mora auch mit meinen 420+240 Radiatoren die ich intern verbaut habe etwa auf 38°C mit ca. 800-900 U/min der Lüfter. Bei mir ist vorne und oben ein Mesch verbaut und bekommen die Radiatoren gut Luft.


----------



## Research (11. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Helfen könne auch Lüftergummis die besser zwischen Radi und Lüfter abdichten.

Aber ja, solche Fronten sind ein Krebsgeschwür bei aktuellen Gehäusen.


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

So, ich hab jetzt ne ganze Zeit lang mit den neuen Lüftern getestet und muss sagen es macht wirklich einen Unterschied.
Bei RDR2 in 3440x1440 und mit einigen Ausnahmen alles auf Ultra Settings, was momentan mein Worst-Case-Szenario darstellt und die GPU bis zu 99% auslastet, geht die Wassertemperatur bei geschlossener Front mit den Arctic P14 PWM PST auf maximal 41 °C. Also um die 5 °C Unterschied zu den Silent Wings 3.
Bei offener Front mit den Arctic auf ca. 30 °C Wassertemp. und mit den SW3 ca. 35-38 °C. Also ist der größte Faktor, wie ihr bereits geschrieben habt, tatsächlich die Front.

Erstmal werde ich die Front wohl geschlossen lassen aufgrund etwas angenehmerer Lautstärke und noch einigermaßen akzeptablen CPU- und GPU-Temps. In näherer Zukunft werde ich aber wohl umbauen.
Das wird zwar noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, da mein MB aufgrund von Firmware-Problemen in RMA geht, aber ich werde versuchen daran zu denken den Thread hier zu updaten.

Da mein Studentenbudget leider chronisch begrenzt ist werde ich bei dem Umbau erstmal dem Vorschlag von Abductee folgen und die bereits vorhandenen Radiatoren nach Draußen verbannen.
Zwar hat's mir so ein Mora echt angetan, aber das wird wohl erstmal warten müssen.
Also werde ich die Radis mit den Arctic-Lüftern außerhalb des Gehäuses aufbauen und die SW3 weiterhin als Gehäuse-Lüfter verwenden. Theoretisch sollte die Temperatur im Gehäuse dann ja auch sinken, da die warme Abluft der Radis nicht mehr nach Innen befördert wird,
praktisch denke ich aber nicht, dass es einen wirklich großen Unterschied macht.

Jedenfalls verspreche ich mir deutlich bessere Temps durch die externen Radiatoren, da ja schon der eine "freiliegende" Lüfter in der Front einen Unterschied von knapp 10 °C macht und ich dann ja noch zusätzlich einen 240er Radi frei habe.
Im besten Fall würde ich mich mit der Wassertemperatur der Raumtemperatur nähern, aber ich denke dafür ist die Radiatorfläche doch nicht groß genug.

Wie gesagt, ich versuche hier zu updaten wenn es so weit ist.
Bis hier erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! (:


----------



## claster17 (14. April 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Für interne Radiatoren kannst du Front und Deckel auch "öffnen". Manche bohren, andere sägen und wiederum andere lassen fräsen. Der Staubfilter sorgt auch für zusätzlichen Lärm, wenn er direkt vor den Lüftern ist.

Beispiel 801:
Silent Base 801 Airflow mod! - Build Logs - Linus Tech Tips

Oder mein 900:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (14. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

@claster17 wo hast du das machen lassen?


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (14. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren


----------



## claster17 (14. April 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung hohe Temps. Wasser zu warm?*

Die Frage ist mittlerweile fast schon ein Running Gag. Die Firma, die mir das Blech gefräst hat, gibts nicht mehr. Den Kunststoff hab ich selbst gesägt.


----------



## v3nom (15. April 2020)

gozumods?


----------



## heamer_GER (15. April 2020)

sieht zumindest stark danach aus,
war echt ne top Arbeit die die gemacht haben, mein Evolv brauchte auch ne Zwangsbeatmung.


----------



## tt91h (15. April 2020)

claster 17
habe da mal eine Frage, weil ich unter anderen, auch ein 900er habe. Die rev.2 Version ist rings herum offen. Auf dem Bild kann man gut sehen, wie offen das Gehäuse auch seitlich ist. Du bist der Meinung da kommt nicht genug frische Luft rein? Woran hast Du das ausgemacht? Und warum bist Du der Meinung, das be Quiet Lüfter und Gehäuse für eine Wakü nicht geeignet ist?


----------



## heamer_GER (15. April 2020)

Da ist er mit seiner Meinung nicht alleine, testen kann man das ganz einfach indem man die Front abnimmt,
dann sieht man dass die Temperaturen runtergehen, da mehr Luft gefördert wird.
Für Wasserkühlung mit internen Radiatoren braucht man einfach guten Airflow für vernünftige Resultate.

Bei den Lüfter ist das Problem dass die keinen Rahmen haben der mit dem Radiator vernünftig abschließt,
ein Radiator hat einen ziemlichen Strömungswiderstand für die Luft und diese sucht sich den einfachsten Weg.
Daher geht ein Teil zwischen Radiator und Lüfter vorbei. 

Deshalb bei Wakü auch Lüfter mit guten Druck verbauen.


----------



## claster17 (15. April 2020)

tt91h schrieb:


> Die rev.2 Version ist rings herum offen. Auf dem Bild kann man gut sehen, wie offen das Gehäuse auch seitlich ist.



Was meinst du mit ringsherum offen? Dass es freistehend ist? Die Umgebung hat nichts mit dem kaum vorhandenen Luftdurchsatz zu tun.

Meine Meinung basiert darauf, dass auch ohne WaKü durch bloßes Tauschen der Lüfter gegen Noctua NF-A14 erheblich mehr Luft bewegt wurde und das bei geringerer Drehzahl und Lautstärke. Daraus schließe ich, dass deren eigene Lüfter für bequiet-Gehäuse nichts taugen.


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (15. April 2020)

Ich würde mich dieser Meinung nach meinen jetzigen Tests auch anschließen, auch wenn ich nicht das 900er habe, sondern das Silent Base 801, aber der grobe Aufbau ist ja sehr ähnlich.

Meiner Meinung stellen ~10 °C bei der Wassertemperatur und ~15-20 °C bei GPU/CPU-Temperatur durch einfachen Lüfterwechsel (mit höherem Luftdruck) bzw. offene Front schon einen ziemlichen Unterschied dar.


----------



## tt91h (15. April 2020)

ich persönlich gehe davon aus, das Lüfter eigentlich als Transportmittel genutzt werden. Warme Luft raus oder weg und Frischluft rein, je nach Einstellung. Solange ich Lüfter im Rechner hatte und habe, liefen die noch nie auf 100% Leistung. Ich mag es leise und deshalb drehen die im Bereich zwischen leise und deutlich hörbar auch zum zocken.  Zum eigentlichen Kühlen nutze ich interne und externe Radis. Auch nutze und nutze ich die pothäßlichen Noctua-Lüfter, allerdings in einem nicht sichtbaren Bereich am externen Mora, sicherlich ist er stärker als ein SW Lüfter, dafür ist der aber auch deutlich leiser. Man kann davon ausgehen, je mehr Luft ein Lüfter schaufelt um so lauter sind auch die Luftgeräusche, aber egal.
Ich meine schon das Gehäuse und nicht die Umgebung. Zum alten Gehäuse hat be Quiet die rev.2 raus gebracht mit verbesserte Belüftung und einigen anderen Sachen. Lüftersteuerung usw.


----------



## claster17 (15. April 2020)

Offen ist beim 900 bis auf die Rückseite gar nichts, auch wenn das bisschen Mesh den Schein erzeugt. Dahinter stecken schließlich die sagenumwobenen Schallbrecher, die jegliche Luftbewegung fast zunichte machen. Wenn die entfernt sind, ist der Deckel sogar gut luftdurchlässig. Die Front lässt sich leider nur durch Anpassung oder Entfernung der Tür wirklich nutzbar machen.

Mein Hauptkritikpunkt an den SW3 ist, dass sie nur leise sind, wenn sie nichts fördern und dass die Noctua genauso leise sind und Luft bewegen.

Die einzig relevante Änderung des Rev2 sind die Highspeed SW3, welche genau das gleiche Problem haben.


----------



## tt91h (15. April 2020)

Du hast keinen neuen Lüfter-Kontroller, keine andere Steuereinheit. Deine Scheiben haben keinen schwarzen Rand, die anderen Lüfter hast Du ja erwähnt. Dazu muss man wissen wie das alte Gehäuse ausgesehen hat. Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht, damit Du verstehst was ich meine. Ich kann seitlich durch mein Gehäuse schauen und genau durch diese Öffnungen fließt auch Luft nicht nur Licht und zwar in beide Richtungen. Ich hoffe man kann das erkennen. Du hast keine Wakü richtig? 
Ach so fast vergessen, ich bin hier raus.


----------



## blautemple (16. April 2020)

Was soll denn durch die paar Schlitze durch?


----------



## jhnbrg (16. April 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was soll denn durch die paar Schlitze durch?



Ein wenig Licht...


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2020)

Ich dachte die wären für LEDs...


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2020)

Für Luft sind sie ja offensichtlich nicht...


----------



## realzn (2. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mich nun auch endlich mal dazu entschlossen, mich hier anzumelden - mit Abstand das beste Forum 

Da ich ebenfalls ein 801 besitze und vor Kurzem auf WaKü umgestiegen bin, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen. Über die miserable Kompatibilität von be quiet und WaKü brauche ich kein Wort verlieren... Selbst unter Luft hatte ich Schwierigkeiten, ordentlich Frischluft zu beziehen. Das funktioniert nur, wenn man die Lüfter sehr schnell drehen lässt, dann ist aber auch das 801er nicht mehr leise.

Da ich aber neben den teuren Komponenten der WaKü nicht auch noch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen wollte, habe ich selbst Hand angelegt. Zuerst wollte ich Löcher in die Front bohren. Nachdem zwei Bohrer den Geist aufgegeben haben entschied ich mich dazu, die Metallblende zu entfernen. Somit hatte ich nur noch den Kunststoffrahmen, der am Gehäuse befestigt wird. Da habe ich dann einfach Mesh drübergezogen. Dadurch erreiche ich eine Wassertemp unter Spiellast von max. 34 Grad. Gekühlt wird ein i5 9600K@4,9GHZ und eine Aorus RTX2070 Extreme@2,05GHZ, Idle Wassertemp liegt bei 28-31 Grad. In der Front habe ich einen 420er und oben einen 360 Radiator. Das System läuft durch den kleinen Mod sehr leise mit 300-700rpm. Lediglich ein leichtes Luftrauschen kann ich je nach Last wahrnehmen. Natürlich geht es besser, aber ich denke die Temps sind für das Gehäuse und eine interne WaKü mehr als akzeptabel, mehr kann man da wirklich nicht mehr rausholen.


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (2. Mai 2020)

@realzn Deine Lösung gefällt mir auch ganz gut.

Ich konnte die letzten Tage auch an meinem externen WaKü-Projekt basteln und hab ab jetzt wieder alles am laufen.
Bisher sind die Temperaturen vollkommen ok, im idle liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 22 °C. Werde die Tage dann testen wie es sich unter Last verhält und mich hier nochmal melden.

Im Prinzip bin ich einfach nur ins Bauhaus gelatscht, hab mir ne günstige Holzplatte, Schrauben und Winkel besorgt und die beiden Radis draufmontiert.
Dazu hab ich mir noch ne Schlauchdurchführung für eine Slotblende und zwei Schnellkupplungen, sowie PWM Verlängerungskabel zugelegt und bin am ende recht günstig davon gekommen.
Werkzeuge zum Sägen/Schrauben waren schon vorhanden, also musste ich mir da auch nichts weiter anschaffen.

Im Gehäuse hausen jetzt sechs Silent Wings 3 und am Heck ein Pure Wings 2, einfach nur weil der mit dem Gehäuse kam und ich keinen SW 3 nachkaufen wollte.
Die neu zugelegten Lüfter sind natürlich weiterhin auf den Radiatoren verbaut.

Natürlich kann man das sicher auch hübscher lösen, aber erstmal bin ich mit meiner Selbstbau-/Budget-Variante ganz zufrieden. Mal schauen wie sie sich im Einsatz so schlägt.


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2020)

Bissel Sorge macht mir da der Zug des Schlauchs.


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (2. Mai 2020)

Ja, da hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, das werde ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten und ggf. irgendwie nachbessern.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2020)

Dürfte normal nichts passieren, da die Überwurfmutter gegen die Tülle den Schlauch drückt und so praktisch einquetscht. Falls du noch ein Anschluss übrig hast mach mal den versuch wie stark du am Schlauch ziehen musst bis der raus kommt. 

Bisher habe ich noch kein Schlauch ohne kräftig dran zu ziehen und gleichzeitig wie bekloppt dran zu rütten aus einem Anschluss gezogen bekommen.


----------



## realzn (3. Mai 2020)

Auf jeden Fall auch ne gute Idee - muss ja kein Mora sein wenn man schon genug Radis hat.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet - extern ist einfach nicht zu schlagen. Ich glaube ich kauf mir dann mal noch etwas Schlauch und statte dem Baumarkt einen Besuch ab... &#128523;


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Mai 2020)

Über irgendwelche Zugwirkungen würde ich mir eher weniger Sorgen machen, je nach Schlauch und Fitting braucht es da sehr viel Kraft, um den Schlauch rauszubekommen. Kritischer sehe ich die Winkel an den Radiatoren. Ich habe schon oft beobachtet, dass, wenn da seitliche Bewegung reinkommt, sich das Fitting im Anschlussgewinde am Radiator leicht losdreht, statt wie vorgesehen in sich selbst. Das paar mal zu oft gemacht, und es ist undicht


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (3. Mai 2020)

Hab tatsächlich noch etwas Schlauch und einen Fitting übrig und man muss schon ziemlich fest dran rütteln und ziehen bis sich da was lockert.

Guter Tipp mit den Winkeln am Radi. Ist mir beim Einbau auch schon aufgefallen, dass das manchmal passiert. Der Anschluss bei dem es mir aufgefallen ist, ist jetzt zwar im Gehäuse und wird nicht bewegt, aber die draußen behalte ich mal im Auge.
Sollte zwar nicht mehr viel bewegt werden, jetzt wo es fertig ist, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2020)

Mach ne Halterung um die du nen Schlauch einmal rumwickeln kannst.


----------



## ursmii (3. Mai 2020)

beim kleinen radiator könntest du den schlauch ja mit einer rohrschelle stabilisieren; beim grossen müsstest du das brett "verlängern". vielleicht hast du ja noch etwas winkeleisen übrig


----------



## realzn (3. Mai 2020)

SitdownSyndrome schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das sicher auch hübscher lösen, aber erstmal bin ich mit meiner Selbstbau-/Budget-Variante ganz zufrieden. Mal schauen wie sie sich im Einsatz so schlägt.



Wie sind denn deine Temps aktuell unter Last?


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (3. Mai 2020)

@Research 
Vorhin hab ich tatsächlich einen Winkel an die Holzboxen auf denen mein PC steht geschraubt und den Schlauch daran fixiert. Der leichte Knick zwischen Slotdurchführung und Schnellkupplung der im Schlauch war ist dadurch auch verschwunden.

@realzn 
Also in meinem Grafikkarten-Worstcase Red Dead Redemption 2 mit konstant 98-99% Auslastung kam ich auf maximal 40 °C an der Grafikkarte und 29 °C Wassertemp.
Mit Prime 95 und Auslastung der CPU kam ich auf max. 50 °C an der CPU und 24 °C Wassertemp.
Also bisher bin ich mit den Ergebnissen vollkommem zufrieden!
Bin gespannt wie sich die Kühlung bei mir im Sommer schlägt. Da ich direkt unterm Dach wohne wird es hier leider immer echt verdammt warm.
Aber sollte ja theoretisch weiterhin wie jetzt nicht allzu weit von der Raumtemperatur entfernt sein.

@ursmii
Guter Tipp, ich denke sowas hab ich hier noch irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## realzn (3. Mai 2020)

Perfekt, danke.

Ich habe mir nun Durchführung und Schlauch bestellt, werde nächstes Wochenende mal etwas basteln


----------



## realzn (15. Mai 2020)

so, wie versprochen ein Update - ich habe nun meine zwei Radiatoren (420x30 + 360x30) ausgebaut.

Idle: Wasser 25°, GPU/CPU 2° über Wasser
Last: Wasser 28-30°, GPU 45-48°, CPU 45-50°
RAM 40°, Board 27°, NVMe 35° (ca. 20° kälter als vorher)
Lüfter (Last): 500rpm

Zum Umbau selbst habe ich im Baumarkt für sehr wenig Geld ein paar Modellbauleisten gekauft und die an den Löchern des Radiators festgeschraubt. Dazu drei Winkel, PWM-Hub draufgeklebt und fertig. Geht bestimmt noch schöner, aber die Rückseite sieht man eh nicht. In Summe hat mich das mit Schlauch, Durchführung und Verlängerungskabeln ca. 50 Euro gekostet und liegt damit deutlich unter einem MoRa. Vor allem, da ich ja schon die zwei großen Radiatoren hatte. 

PS: die Lüfter im Gehäuse, die schräg über und unter der Graka hängen, stören zwar die Optik, kühlen aber meine NVMe´s, RAM und SpaWas hervorragend. Dadurch drehen auch alle Lüfter insgesamt deutlich langsamer und somit leiser.


----------

